# Dorico and Cubase integration



## marcodistefano (Dec 19, 2017)

Hello,


Anyone using Dorico here?


I would like to setup a big orchestral template to be able to compose using the following chain:


Dorico _[for notation & expression maps]_ *->* Cubase 9 _[for synths, audio, mixing & mastering]_ *->* Vienna Ensemble Pro _[for sounds]_ *->* Kontakt *->* samples


I use to score on paper but the Cubase scoring tool is not so exciting.

Do you think is worth adding Dorico to my actual chain? Any experience?


Thanks


----------



## lokotus (Dec 19, 2017)

I tried it with Sibelius and sync was never really good (for film music scoring) because you have different tempo tracks for each daw. My advice -get comfortable scoring just in Cubase - If you need Dorico - Export and Import and prepare the scores for the musicians over there ... If you have a big budget with tight deadlines, there will be more people involved anyways so since this is not a one man show, I would focus on getting the most out of Cubase and Have Dorico as a different step after composition...

This also simplifies the steps necessary to make Music Cue (Tempo) Changes if your work is based on film scoring jobs... I really would not like to have to deal with Music Cue Tempo Changes in a setup like you described...


----------



## InLight-Tone (Dec 19, 2017)

The score editor in Cubase is really not that bad and because of said integration, makes things easier in many respects. Here's some praise:
https://www.steinberg.de/forums/viewtopic.php?p=675605


----------



## altruistica (Dec 28, 2017)

It all depends on what you would use Dorico for. I've had it for a year now and with the 1.2 update, it really is fantastic at producing great looking music. The real plus is how the data can be manipulated (ie. the idea of frames) and also the 'personalisation' of each part, meaning you can give each musician what they need for a live performance. With Cubase 9.5Pro which I've only just gone back to, I have the tools to achieve whatever I want....the only things I need now are great sample libraries for the times when live players are not available.


----------

